# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  แปรงล้างหน้า ขัดและสครับผิวหน้า Pobling

## Poblinglover7

*ร้าน Poblinglover นำเข้าแปรงทำความสะอาดผิวหน้า Po Bling ของแท้ จากเกาหลี*

*แปรงล้างหน้า* Po Bling

อุปกรณ์ทำความสะอาดผิดหน้าที่กำลังฮิตสุดๆในเกาหลี เนื่องจากขนแปรงที่อ่อนนุ่มพิเศษที่มาพร้อมกับระบบสั่น ultrasonic ที่ช่วยเพิ่มประสิทธิภาพในการทำความสะอาดแบบล้ำลึกถึงรูขุมและอ่อนโยนต่อผิวหน้ามากกว่า อุปกรณ์ล้างหน้ายี่ห้ออื่นๆ เพราะการรักษาความสะอาดของผิวหน้า มีความสำคัญมากกว่าการบำรุงรักษาผิวหน้าด้วยครีมแพงๆ และยังช่วยลดปัญหาสิวที่ต้นเหตุ

คุณสมบัติของแปรงล้างหน้า Po Bling
1. ช่วยให้ล้างหน้าได้สะอาดกว่าล้างด้วยมือถึง 6 เท่า
2. ผิวหน้าสว่าง กระจ่าง เรียบเนียนขึ้นใน 1 เดือน
3. ขจัดสิ่งสกปรกตกค้างบนรูขุมขนได้หมดจด
4. ลดความมันบนใบหน้า ลดสิวเสี้ยน  สิวอุดตันเ
5. ทำให้รูขุมขนเล็กลง
6. ครีมบำรุงที่ใช้ซึมเข้าผิวได้ดีขึ้น

Pore Sonic Cleanser Po Bling  เคล็ดลับหน้าใสไร้สิว  ผิวเกลี้ยงเกลา ของสาวเกาหลี วิธีลดสิว ด้วยวิธีธรรมชาติ แก้ปัญหาการเกิดสิวที่ต้นเหตุที่มาจากสิ่งสกปรกที่ตกค้างบนใบหน้า

เยี่ยมชมและสั่งซื้อสินค้าได้ที่ 
1. Line : qpshop
2. Tel : 097-2299595
3. www.poblinglover.lnwshop.com
4. www.fb.com/poblinglover

----------

